
Coding Dead – a Telegram-based news feed for developers (no ads, 3-5 msg/day) - vsh
https://telegram.me/codingdead
======
vsh
Ruby/Python/Elixir/Go/Rust/Lua/Javascript, NLP, ML, BigData, data engineering,
devops, linux/osx tools and more.

Hint: you can mute the channel, and read it later during a coffee break.

